# Padding



## jjgreen14 (Dec 29, 2009)

Is anyone into that type of thing?
Anyone know of any good sites that talk about it

I remember that there was a group on MSN that had quite a few topics on it and one in particular where the poster had stitched two shirts together to make a large belly out of a balloon filled with water and specific types of balloons to get the right size for the chest if that was their thing

Wish I could find that now
Any help would be greatly appreciated

JJ


----------



## VVET (Dec 30, 2009)

jjgreen14 said:


> Is anyone into that type of thing?
> Anyone know of any good sites that talk about it
> 
> I remember that there was a group on MSN that had quite a few topics on it and one in particular where the poster had stitched two shirts together to make a large belly out of a balloon filled with water and specific types of balloons to get the right size for the chest if that was their thing
> ...



Yes I am [email protected]


----------



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

JJ, there are a couple of site on Yahoo Groups you should look at, one is Male Belly Padders. I think there are a couple of more too.

FAnedfox


----------



## curt (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, I have been a padder since childhood. It was certainly the source of a good deal of secret shame. Of course, I outgrew the shame but kept the secret. My first mastabatory fantasies, of course, involved padding. 

Now as an adult, I have engaged in occasional outtings where I venture into public padded. Sometimes I will venture into a Jenny Craig seeking information on their program. Sometimes I will go to a diner and order pancakes AND pie. I've gone to bars padded. Another frequent scenario is going to a cleaners and ask if they do alterations and how much do they charge to let out the waist? 

Perhaps my favorite role-playing is when I go visit a particular old friend of mine who I see infequently, maybe once a year. Of course, I used to have a crush on her years ago, and we are now both married. Although she hasn't said a word about my "apparent" weight gain, I get a kick out of presenting myself as having let myself go. Last time I visited her (right before X-Mas) she finally introduced me to her husband as "this is Curt, he used to be a bike messenger." He looked me up and down and barely grunted. I guessed he wasn't impressed! 

Anyways, its always a real turn-on to play out this role, and I wish I could track down some other old girlfriends.


----------



## Crewchick (Apr 8, 2010)

I am a female who pads to role play in private. I pad both to be pregnant and also to be a BBW. I use water balloons, beach balls, inflatable pool rings, batting from a craft and fabric store, and other things. I feel the water filled objects give more realistic weight and jiggle. I am 5'7" and about 125. When padded this way I can go from being 38E-28-36 to a gain of over 60 lbs. and measurements of 55-60-58. When I was a little heavier I could hit 200 lbs padded. 

I enjoy being my normal size, but on occasion it is just fun to pad-up pregnant or as a BBW and just see what life is like on the other side. It is also fun to be someone else. I am never mer per say but a couple of characters who are a bit different then me. I will use wigs to change my hair and I have a few clothing articles from maternity and plus size shops that reflect these different personalities. I also have some make-up a little different from my usual to help accentuate the difference. I don't smoke, but one character will smoke and drink. I am very conservative but another character is a total flirt and party girl. Another is a yuppy mom to be who does yoga and drinks bottled water. 

I am too shy to go out this way. I keep thinking maybe one long weekend I will take a trip and drive a few hours to some place where I don't know anyone and, check into a hotel and spend a weekend shopping and going to restaurants and museums. I would love to see peoples reactions (especially pregnant) but I am afraid I won't pull it off and will be thoroughly embarrassed. A fantasy for me would be to be able to be made up in one of the fat suits like they have used on TV. But for now I am content to dress up in my home when I am in the mood. I will do things like chores, read, watch TV, and play Wii (I even have different Wii characters for my different personas. I have even slept this way. It does give me a real perspective for some of the physical challenges that I don't notice when I am just me. 

I apologize to anyone who is offended by this post, I don't mean to mock or belittle anyone's way of life, it is not one I choose to live in my real life, but I hope my role playing gives me a better appreciation for the true BBW's out there.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 17, 2010)

Very interesting crewchick offended? not at all.
I think its OK to do what you do.I would love to see pics of you different personalities.Totally interesting.VVET is into that and he is very interesting to chat with.


----------



## Crewchick (Jul 25, 2010)

Just checking back in, while I am in the middle of a role play padded. I have done a progression and hit my max at 235 lbs, and a 55-57-60 figure with big padded thighs. I got on my Wii Fit and was pronounced officially obese. It was actually kind of a turn-on as that was my goal. I think I am at the limits of the shape-wear I use to hold all the padding and water filled beach ball and balloons. I would love to squeeze 20 more lbs in and see what that does to my BMI and if my Wii character can get any bigger. I am somewhat smaller now as I type this. I had no room on my lap for my laptop and I was finding it difficult to breath. This smaller size is still almost 40 lbs but I feel more comfortable and can do things around my house this way. Just thought I would share.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to pad when I was younger, but I didn't have the privacy to get used to it. 

In those times I did I remember trying to get as big as I could and fit as much into my clothes as possible. Sometimes my shirts got tight and stretched to where they were ruined. 

It did feel better, and my shirts seemed limp when I took the padding out. It was like a part of me was lost. I would look down at my tiny little belly and wish I was as big as I looked a moment ago.

When I was a kid I wondered how much it would cost for a fat suit that actually looked real...then I found out I couldn't afford it  but I did have a huge comforter and pillows then.

As I got older I would travel and make the best of the hotels I rented. I only padded a few times but I remember once I was so big I couldn't reach far enough to use my viberator. I took it all off and called room service for more pillows and towels and continued...by the end I had trouble moving around and I fell asleep like that.

It's been a while...I miss it.


----------



## WannaBe500lbs (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love to go padded, to really feel the weight of a fat suit.. But even for me, I'm picky. I would want a real fat suit, looking real, feeling like it has weight to it, the rolls, the fat.. But that's just a play-toy until the real weight packs on.


----------



## BlueDrewTN (Jan 19, 2011)

Male padder here, with several different padding items. been around on bellybuilders, BeefyFrat since 1996 or so; also am moderator of DHTnGutGroup on yahoo. and Temp-Mod of MaleBellyPadders and MBP2 and 3 on yahoo as well. Just started today on the boards here; hope to be able to work up some new pics. if there is anything someone wishes to see or fetish-related query, let me know. [email protected] for emails... 
thanks everyone


----------



## curtis (Jan 3, 2019)

"Anyways, its always a real turn-on to play out this role, and I wish I could track down some other old girlfriends." -- me from 2010.

Fast forward a couple of years (2012), and I had actually gained around 30 lbs., enough to give me just the slightest suggestion of _jowls_. I didn't exactly think I was FAT at the time, but I _did_ hit 200 pounds, and at 5'9" my BMI was 29.5. "Chubby" to say the least. One day at the grocery store, I hear someone call my name. I spin around to see it was Julia, an old girlfriend from 20 years ago. We exchanged contact info and promised to get together sometime for coffee.

We subsequently reconnected and would meet periodically for brunch or for drinks at a local bar in the old neighborhood, where she still resided. Enough time would pass between our get-togethers (4-6 months typically) that I got the idea that I would show up wearing padding and some clothes that I had began to outgrow to test her reaction. I would also put on a little performance by eating or drinking a conspicuous amount and following it up with dessert -- bread pudding, banana foster, a maple donut with bacon, or something equally rich. She _did_ start to comment about my "sweet tooth", but never a word about my weight.


----------



## curtis (Jan 3, 2019)

On one of these outings, Julia and I ran into an old mutual acquaintance, Linda, an artist who I use to know socially back in the mid 90s but hadn't seen since for probably 5-10 years. She used to flirt with me way back then, though she was involved with a friend of mine at that time. On this occasion, however, she adamantly insisted she didn't *remember* my face! Maybe it was the different haircut or the hat I was wearing? Maybe it was the plate of tater tots I was shoveling into my face?! I'll have to admit, I found her "amnesia" entertaining.

The previous time I had ran into Linda was at another former haunt in the old 'hood. I was also padding on this night. Mike, the owner of the pub, was working the door, and he and I were engaged in conversation when Linda walked in. Mike, the old goat, started chatting her up, then gesturing towards me said,"You remember Curt. Why, it looks like it's Old Regulars' Night!" Linda quickly looked me up and down, straining the buttons of my shirt and sporting an ill-fitting jacket, and her eyes noticeably bulged as she expressed an awkward acknowledgement.

The "embarrassment" made my night. I celebrated it by smoking a joint and going to an all-night diner, where I ordered a couple of slices of pie ala mode.

The girls at the White Palace had become quite familiar with my appetite. Especially the older blond, who would load the pie up _generously_ with ice cream and then top it with a _conspicuous_ amount of whipped cream and then drizzle it with chocolate syrup. Over time I came to suspect that she was on to me -- not that she knew I padded but that I took unusual pleasure in indulging. Her nickname for me was "Pie."


----------



## Shotha (Jan 3, 2019)

I've padded since I was four years old. It satisfied my desire to be fat or fatter. I find the experience of being padded up big so delicious that it motivates me for real weight gain. And here's a photo of me having a padding session.


----------

